# Offset Brick Smoker build



## EDDIE 786 (May 9, 2020)

Hi Guys. I am about to start building my brick smoker. Going with the design attached. Any suggestions or comments about the design or improvements we can make to it. 

Thanks


----------



## mike243 (May 9, 2020)

Looks good to me,  put steel rebar in the footer so it will last.


----------



## EDDIE 786 (May 11, 2020)

Day 2 of the build and the smoker is taking shape.


----------



## EDDIE 786 (May 28, 2020)

Nearly done. Just waiting for the doors.


----------



## fivetricks (May 29, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## EDDIE 786 (Jun 20, 2020)

The smoker is completed. And what a joy. Smoked a leg of lamb. Some whole chickens. Got 4 in at the moment. Loving it. Thanks to the forum for all the help.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks like ya did a nice job,


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 20, 2020)

I like it. Should  serve you well.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, looks very nice.  How long does it take to bring all that stone up to temp?  Must be rock solid once you get there.  Very nice.

JC


----------



## EDDIE 786 (Jun 23, 2020)

Usually  takes about 15 min. All wood fire. It maintains very well. Did a 6 hr cook with a leg of lamb. Only used about 2 arms full of wood.


----------



## Weaversbbq (Jan 29, 2021)

Great job ...


----------

